# Newly Pregnant with #1 after more then on loss. If you can relate come on in...



## monro84

I just found out I am pregnant at 9dpo I am 11 dpo today 3wks 4 days. Due July 27 2013. I have had 5 losses. My first was a BO which was a surprise pregnancy after the D&C we officially started trying Feb 2011. That June and begining of Aug I had a chemical, but the very last days of Aug I found out I was pregnant. At 5 wks had ultrasound at er and showed 3 sacs. MC one at 6 wks 2 days but had 1 hb that same day dr wanted me to come back for another US the next week hb seemed weak. Went back no hb baby passed a few days after US. Induced mc at 8 wks. Got referal to RE (Reproductive specialist) blood test normal, found out I had parital septate uterus and that was the reason for the mc. Had surgery to remove that Dec. Began trying again this past May. Dr sad if I was not pregnant w/ n 3 months of trying come back and they will do follow up to make sure the septate was gone. I got pregnat that this past July 4th but it was a late implanter so mc on July 26 at 5 wks. So now caustiouly expectinga again I have a good feeling about this one so we will see. 

What is the rest of ya'll stories?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi there,

Unsure if I am pregnant yet however I am 4 days late today I was due AF on sunday tested a few times all bfn's on an FRER test :-(

However I know how you feel I have myself have lost 3 babies in the last year and a few months the 1st one was at 6 weeks and was just one of those things that couldn't be explained the 2nd one was at 5 weeks due to BO and the 3rd one was 7+3 and they're unsure why this happened also. 

I am worried that if this one is a BFP then as its not showing on a test early it could be the same situation but hopefully not trying to remain positive.

Like I say I know the feeling of worry when you get pregnant again but if your gut instincts are telling you this one could be different then who knows?? 

I have my fingers firmly crossed for you :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## monro84

Bumblebee-- thank you so much :hugs:. I have everything crossed for you also that you are pregnant and it will be your sticky baby. Since you had 3 losses have you been able to get testing done? I would look into it if you have not been told to do so because you have to be your own advocate (I know from experience). I pushed my OB to refer me after the mc last yr in August and if i had not I would probable still be having losses because of the septum. GL FX and alot of :dust: :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yes we are booked in for next week but as I'm late and freaking out as we're not allowed to be pregnant during testing we're hoping for the best that this is a positive and as sticky bean but as yet all negative results 5 days late now and have overly sensitive breasts and they look loads bigger already even my partner noticed and had slight cramping like period pains but not if that makes sense which is what i've had with my last few.

I hope we are cos it'd be nice to be pregnant again but at the same time I just want to know before we go for fertility tests 
xxxxx


----------



## monro84

Oh wow. It is kinda hard not to try when they tell you not to luckly I didn't get pregnant then. But I hope you are and this is your sticky did you. Temp or opks this cycle?


----------



## Sproglett

Hey, I'm not pregnant now, but wanted to share y success after loss story for you. nov 26 th 2010 I had a missed mc - I went for a scan at 11w baby's hear stoppe at 9 1/2 it took me 3 weeks to miscarry naturally. 2nd pregnancy I had a bleed so went for an early scan couldn't see anything did hcg and repeat hcg (which were rising) after 2-3weeks of repeat blood and scans decided to do an exploratory laparoscope 6th may 2011 as there was no sign of baby, turned out this pregnancy was ectopic and I had 1/2 my right tube removed. 3rd time I did a pregnancy test 9th September 2011 BFP and lost baby on the 10th scan confirmed this. Got my next BFP 31st Dec 2011 and expected the worst, even told my husband we would be trying again come march, and I'm now a very happy mommy to Jacob, please keep positive and good luck for your pregnancy x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know its madness well another day and still no sign of AF we're secretly hoping this is it as i'm having loads of symptoms xxx


----------



## monro84

Sproglett said:


> Hey, I'm not pregnant now, but wanted to share y success after loss story for you. nov 26 th 2010 I had a missed mc - I went for a scan at 11w baby's hear stoppe at 9 1/2 it took me 3 weeks to miscarry naturally. 2nd pregnancy I had a bleed so went for an early scan couldn't see anything did hcg and repeat hcg (which were rising) after 2-3weeks of repeat blood and scans decided to do an exploratory laparoscope 6th may 2011 as there was no sign of baby, turned out this pregnancy was ectopic and I had 1/2 my right tube removed. 3rd time I did a pregnancy test 9th September 2011 BFP and lost baby on the 10th scan confirmed this. Got my next BFP 31st Dec 2011 and expected the worst, even told my husband we would be trying again come march, and I'm now a very happy mommy to Jacob, please keep positive and good luck for your pregnancy x x


Oh wow you have been through it but that is great you have a healthy baby boy out of it. It does give me hope. I did just hve my second set of blood test done but I don't know because my test are darker but not as dark as the should be. I have my test from last time in July and I had 3 betas done then the first was 24 the second was 51 the third was 12. I have test from the first and second beta and have been comparing them well last night I took a test after a 7 hrs hold with nothing to drink. It was hardly dark at all it was as light as my test 2 days ago but then I ttook another test 2 hrs later with something to drink and it was the darkest yet :shrug:. That test was darker compared to the first July beta test but not as dark as the second July beta test. And its about the same darkness as the rest from the day inbetween the betas. I know people say quit testing snd don't judge it by the test there are different dye amounts and other factors that can affect the darkness but by testing up the hcg it has always worked for me in determining if the pregnancy was progressing. And my progestrone was pretty high so if my betas don't come back much higher than before then I am going to say it is a good probability that it is etopic because that is associated with high progesterone when the numbers do not go up much. I really hope I am wrong but I have not been wrong about my pregnancies yet.:cry:

I know the above is kinda confusing.:blush:


----------



## monro84

Bumblebee---I will keep my FX for you and toes.:winkwink:


----------



## monro84

I also just check the portal from the RE's office and the Dr. messaged me the 14th (my first beta) and said he could not wait to see my #'s go up. Then asked if I was on progestrone supplements lol. I told him no but I was suppried it was that high too because it was not that high with the twins/triplets in Aug last yr. I am not sure how often he cks his messages so it might be a while before I hear back from him. I did mention that "I have been having different pains in my lower abdoman around my left ovary area than any of my other pregnancy. They are sharper and make me have to stop what I am doing. Asked if there is a possibliity of etopic if the numbers don't rise like they should or am I just over reacting."


----------



## Sproglett

Really hope you are wrong hunny, I got pains on my left side when I was pregnant with Jacob and thought the pregnancy was ectopic, fingers crossed like I was, you are wrong


----------



## monro84

Thank you I hope it is a normal pregnancy. I think if it is etopic I have had every other pregnancy there is besides molar (thank God) and a normal one. :cry:
Blighetd Ovum 
Chemical 
Triplet/twin mc due to septate
and if this one is etopic I can mark it off the list. 
Are there anymore left beside normal and molar.


----------



## monro84

This is message I received from RE's nurse

Your pregnancy levels are rising well. Repeat once again. Thank you

o Return to clinic on Monday Nov 19, 2012 for the following test(s): HCG Beta

But they have not posted the levels on the portal AAAGGGGGHHH:brat:


----------



## monro84

OMG just got my numbers 80.50 they trippled. :shock: 
that is 24.7 hrs doubling time.:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
I think I got my STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sproglett

Omg hun that sounds really promising, fingers crossed!!! Your hospital should take really good care of you as they'll be aware if your history, so you should get a scan soon hopefully. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

OMG that sounds sooooo great :happydance: I am so happy for you!!

You deserve this so much hun 

Well quick update for me I am 6 days late and counting defo no signs of af going to buy a test tomorrow and see what happens if nothing I am going to contact my GP tomorrow for tests although got up this morning feeling queasy :sick: which is a good sign I guess. FX'd sooooo tight :winkwink:

Hi Sproglett I feel like i've been rude and no said hello yet 
xxxxx


----------



## Sproglett

Hey bumblebee, don't worry about me, I've only popped on to help others with my story, fx for you too with your test tomorrow hunny  x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you soo much sproglett i'll update on here tomorrow i'm not holding hopes out as had so many negatives this week xxx


----------



## monro84

Sproglett said:


> Omg hun that sounds really promising, fingers crossed!!! Your hospital should take really good care of you as they'll be aware if your history, so you should get a scan soon hopefully. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you x x

Thank u. I should be able to get a scan done between 6and 7 wks. I will probably ask for 6 and a half weeks. That is 2 & a halfvweeks away:happydance:


----------



## monro84

Bumblebee2408 said:


> OMG that sounds sooooo great :happydance: I am so happy for you!!
> 
> You deserve this so much hun
> 
> Well quick update for me I am 6 days late and counting defo no signs of af going to buy a test tomorrow and see what happens if nothing I am going to contact my GP tomorrow for tests although got up this morning feeling queasy :sick: which is a good sign I guess. FX'd sooooo tight :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Sproglett I feel like i've been rude and no said hello yet
> xxxxx

Thank you so much. I hope your able to figure out what is going on. Maybe you will get a great christmas present if you don't get it this time. That would be the perfect present.:hugs:


----------



## Sproglett

Back to a tww but this time for a scan, bless ya, I'm really excited for you. Any news bumblebee?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey monroe & sproglett!

Right ready for a weird story....... Well here goes .........

Day 6 of missing af: I did a cervix check in the evening and found a little blood after doing this thinking great I've set off af I put on a pad & waited for the :witch: to get me. However initially very red blood when I wiped dyed down in colour til watery pink & wasn't enough to settle on a pad. So thought i'll sleep on it & see

Day 7 of missing af: got up in the morning no bleeding at all from the night before nothing when I wiped tested with clearblue digital & bfn again!! arrgghh so contacting drs in a few hours as its about 1.30am here & I cant sleep right now even though tired can't get comfy xxxxxx


----------



## Sproglett

Awww hun, hope that it's just to early to test, it can take upto 4dats for the egg to be fertilised then up to 14 days for implantation and the test will be - till the egg is implanted. Fx for you x x

P.s - phoning the Drs at 1:30am, nope not a great idea lol x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha iknow that's why I waited til now its 9am fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sproglett

Did u get into the Drs?


----------



## monro84

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey monroe & sproglett!
> 
> Right ready for a weird story....... Well here goes .........
> 
> Day 6 of missing af: I did a cervix check in the evening and found a little blood after doing this thinking great I've set off af I put on a pad & waited for the :witch: to get me. However initially very red blood when I wiped dyed down in colour til watery pink & wasn't enough to settle on a pad. So thought i'll sleep on it & see
> 
> Day 7 of missing af: got up in the morning no bleeding at all from the night before nothing when I wiped tested with clearblue digital & bfn again!! arrgghh so contacting drs in a few hours as its about 1.30am here & I cant sleep right now even though tired can't get comfy xxxxxx

Oh wow so sorry you have to go through this limbo. Is it possible you O'd later than you think and it was IB. I hope you can figure out what is going on soon. FX it will be your BFP.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks monroe  

Booked but they cant fit me in until Friday!! I go in for fertility tests at the hospital think i'm still going to go and see if we can get them to do it while i'm there xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Awww sweetie, I hated waiting around for appointments, so frustrationg! Fingers crossed you get you BFP, and te test just isn't picking it up yet x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I hope that's the case! as i'm always extremely regular I can normally pin point the day i'm going to start just by looking at the dates from my last period I've only ever been late when pregnant xxx


----------



## monro84

Got my beta back yesterday.As I was posting updates from my phone on the forum I fell alseep. 
406.07 

So all three are 
11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs

So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Unsure what it means but tbh it sounds like a very sticky bean to me  xxxx


----------



## monro84

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I hope that's the case! as i'm always extremely regular I can normally pin point the day i'm going to start just by looking at the dates from my last period I've only ever been late when pregnant xxx

Aww Bumblebee thank you :hugs:. Friday will be here before you know it.


----------



## Sproglett

Fx for both of you  x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey don't need to wait for friday i've had awful cramping today and the start of some light bleeding so this must be start of AF annoyed though as theres been no reason for it being late so at fertility tests tomorrow i'm going to ask them to look into why its been this late. 
xxx


----------



## toriiabje

I had 2 previous miscarriages one at 11+6 and second one at 6+2.. Hopefully this one will be my sticky bean! I'm praying that everything will be okay this time and I hope everything works out for you too.. I am only a few weeks pregnant but i have a very good feeling :) i am hoping too get an early scan but it probably wont be for a few weeks yet.. Keep me updated with your progress :D Toriia x


----------



## Sproglett

Bumblebee, really hope it is just spotting, keep us informed how your appointment goes x x 

Torila, hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Unfortunately it wasn't spotting :witch: got me 
but on the good side when I went to fertility clinic today and because I was only on CD1 officially they can do most of my tests this month friday I have 1st set of blood tests and Monday I have a hysterosalpingogram which is where they run dye around my uterus and tubes to check for any problems (Fingers crossed it goes well and that we get good results) 

Thanks for the support ladies and I shall be keeping an eye on how you get on keep me updated still xxxx


----------



## Sproglett

Awww bumblebee. Sorry the evil witch got you, I'm glad they can carry out your tests though, fx for a BFP thread from you very soon!!! X x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks so much sproglett for the support xxx


----------



## Sproglett

No problem hunny x x


----------



## monro84

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey don't need to wait for friday i've had awful cramping today and the start of some light bleeding so this must be start of AF annoyed though as theres been no reason for it being late so at fertility tests tomorrow i'm going to ask them to look into why its been this late.
> xxx

AWe so sorry I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## monro84

toriiabje said:


> I had 2 previous miscarriages one at 11+6 and second one at 6+2.. Hopefully this one will be my sticky bean! I'm praying that everything will be okay this time and I hope everything works out for you too.. I am only a few weeks pregnant but i have a very good feeling :) i am hoping too get an early scan but it probably wont be for a few weeks yet.. Keep me updated with your progress :D Toriia x

So sorry you had to go through them the farthest I have gotten was 6 wks 3 days that was the MMC when the baby passed and I had heard the hb at 6 wks 2 days. I go for a scan this Fri at5 wks 6 days and hoping to hear HB then but I know I might not b/c it will still be to early. How far are you? I have a good feeling about this one also. I believe that that reason I lost it was b/c of my partial septate uterus and I had that fixed last Dec. I did get pregnant in July but it was a late impalnter so I did not have hope for it. I just feel realxed with this one. I Hope this is our sticky babies also. :hugs:


----------



## toriiabje

I am about 4/5 weeks :) it was very hard at 11 weeks as it was my first and i would have NEVER expected anything like that too happen.. Also i was so close too getting out of the 'danger stages' and thinking about getting everything sorted after the 12 week scan :( it was very traumatic also as i bled alot and lots of clots.. I do feel very hopeful about this one and im hoping this is your sticky bean too :D feel free too send me a private message if you like :)


----------



## monro84

toriiabje said:


> I am about 4/5 weeks :) it was very hard at 11 weeks as it was my first and i would have NEVER expected anything like that too happen.. Also i was so close too getting out of the 'danger stages' and thinking about getting everything sorted after the 12 week scan :( it was very traumatic also as i bled alot and lots of clots.. I do feel very hopeful about this one and im hoping this is your sticky bean too :D feel free too send me a private message if you like :)

Oh no that is a terrible experince. I can kinda relate. The BO was my first and still seeing nothing at 10 wks but they were dating me at 12 even though I know I was not I had a D&C rigth after. Then in Aug after I heard the HB I felt so much better b/c it decreased to 3% of MCing but week later no HB. I cannot imagin a losse at 11 wks though you are a very strong woman :hugs:


----------



## toriiabje

Thank you :) I try too be as strong as I can although it was very hard! The hospital was horible that I went too but had no other choice as its the nearest one too me.. The staff was no help at all, I'm sure I've said this in another post.. I wasn't really thinking either as the ambulance just took me there! I was in a bad way :/ like I said though I know this one is the one :D also like I said pm me if you need too talk! :)


----------



## Sproglett

Fx for Friday for you hunny, don't forget they don't always see anything this early on. I was 8w with Jacob before they picked him up on the scan. X x


----------



## monro84

toriiabje said:


> Thank you :) I try too be as strong as I can although it was very hard! The hospital was horible that I went too but had no other choice as its the nearest one too me.. The staff was no help at all, I'm sure I've said this in another post.. I wasn't really thinking either as the ambulance just took me there! I was in a bad way :/ like I said though I know this one is the one :D also like I said pm me if you need too talk! :)

Oh no that does sound like a terrible ordeal. I would be really upset if staff was like that unfortunently last time I made it this far it was the OB that was not very much help. It is weird to explain it. He was a very nice, soft spoken, but considering this was my 4th pregnancy he treated it as it was my 1st like there was no sense of urgency. When I MC a twin he was not there so another dr saw me. He told me that I was very strong for what I have gone threw. The other dr never said anything like that to me. He was never empathetic or personable like that. So I am switching back to the OB that I wanted in the beginning. However the OB I want to go to is 30 min away but great I went to him for a second opinion on my first pregnancy that was a BO and he even gave me a copy of the ultrasound even though he confirmed a BO also. No one gave me a copy of the ultrasound except him. I might even end up going to him anyways if I do not like the way this dr treats me. I have never seen him on a pregnancy but been to him for paps. He have about 30 yrs experince so I figured he may have seen a few things. I have alittle higher risk of other problems due to having a partial septum and haveing it removed. Like shortening of cervix, preterm labor, placenta previa, and higher risk of c section but I could still have a normal pregnancy with no complecations. I am also little nervous since my numbers Mon was 9988.4 wed they were 14460.5 so they are slowing down I think it is still appropriately going up though because I have read that once it gets past 6000 then it takes over 96 hrs to double and mine were at 89 hrs so that is still above normal doubling time. I have my scan tomorrow so nervous about it. I am praying there is a HB I read somewhere that usually over 10k there is a HB and I will be 1 day from 6 wks. but then I will have to wait till at least 7 wks 2 days before I can go back unless I make an appt with my regular OB here in town instead of my RE 2 hrs away. The manager will be out of town next week and I have to stay here unless it is absolutely necessary for me to have an US next week at my RE. I appreciate the offer. :flower: When is your scan? since you have had 2 losses are they montering you any closer now?


----------



## monro84

Sproglett said:
 

> Fx for Friday for you hunny, don't forget they don't always see anything this early on. I was 8w with Jacob before they picked him up on the scan. X x

Oh wow 8 wks do you have a tilted uterus maybe:shrug: I know that with one they can take longer to see hb and baby. I know it is till early I am expecting at least a yolk sac though the last time I had made it this far I had a scan at 5 wks 2 days and saw 3 sac and 1 yolk sac even though I could see 2 in the pic. However I know ever pregnancy is different but if they do not see anything I will fear that is a Blighted ovum again. :cry: However my numbers were lot higher with it.:shrug:


----------

